
Why Do Garfield Phones Keep Washing Up on This Beach - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/29/world/europe/garfield-phones-france.html
======
thih9
Similar discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512431)
.

------
ada1981
Are there any methods for embeddding unique molecular identifiers into
materials?

Sort of a like a barcode, but something like DNA, mixed into plastics.

Whenever waste material is found, the producer of such waste ought to be fined
a non-trivial amount.

~~~
elliotec
Who is the producer in this case? The maker of the phones? The shipping
company? What if the producer has been out of business for years?

~~~
ada1981
The producer is the maker of the phones. But both could be liable.

If we passed laws that mandated "lost" containers immediately be fined for
pollution, this could mitigate the company being out of business when you
discover it.

